# Capcom Vs Tatsunoku, eh?



## DDDorian (May 22, 2008)

So a recent article the Japanese game mag Famitsu revealed that there's a Capcom Vs Tatsunoku game in the works, which you can see (but probably not read) here. Tatsunoku are a Japanese anime company with such IP's as Speed Racer, Neon Genesis Evangelion and Samurai Pizza Cats, so combined with some of the newer Capcom franchises like Pheonix Wright and Viewtiful Joe, this could turn out to be an awesomely strange game. I can't wait.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2008)

Samurai Pizza Cats?


----------



## DDDorian (May 22, 2008)

Darn tootin'


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Samurai Pizza Cats?



that was my immediate reaction too


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

Wow. That looks cool. They have Casshern on the bottom right of that page (which was an old comic series that was turned into a live action movie a few years ago).



Zepp88 said:


> Samurai Pizza Cats?



Yeah. What the fuck? The original one didn't even have any pizza. It was about cats in metal ninja suits in like feudal Japan. I guess the Americanization wanted to compete with TMNT.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 22, 2008)

So will we get to see Rock Man blasting the crap out of these little cats?


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> So will we get to see Rock Man blasting the crap out of these little cats?



I seriously doubt those cats will be in the game to be honest.

They have a list of Tatsunoku series that will be in the game and the ninja cat series isn't listed.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 22, 2008)

I didn't figure they would be. I wouldn't be surprised if Rock Man wasn't there, either. It was just a funny image I got in my head.


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I didn't figure they would be. I wouldn't be surprised if Rock Man wasn't there, either. It was just a funny image I got in my head.



Rock Man has appeared in most of the Capcom VS ______ games that have come out, so I would actually be surprised if he wasn't in the game.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 22, 2008)

Oh! Well I guess that shows how much I keep up with those kinds of games.


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

In "Marvel Vs. Capcom," you could play as: Rockman (Megaman), Roll, Servbot, and Tron Bonne from the Megaman/Rockman series. 

Marvel vs. Capcom (series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In "SNK Vs. Capcom: SVC Chaos," they had Zero from Megaman Zero.

SNK vs. Capcom: SVC Chaos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A lot of the games however tend to only have characters from the Street Fighter series on the Capcom side. That sucks. I like how the Marvel Vs Capcom games had Capcom characters from Street Fighter, Dark stalkers/Vampire Savior, Megaman, and a bunch of NES and SNES Capcom games that aren't known to well outside of Japan.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> In "Marvel Vs. Capcom," you could play as: Rockman (Megaman), Roll, Servbot, and Tron Bonne from the Megaman/Rockman series.
> 
> Marvel vs. Capcom (series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



I always wish they'd have left Norimaro on Marvel Vs. Street Fighter. Marvel insisted that people take him out of the US release, cause they didnt want people thinking he was a Marvel character. I wanted to throw protractors and akuma dolls at Omega Red, but in the US Version, i totally can't.


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I always wish they'd have left Norimaro on Marvel Vs. Street Fighter. Marvel insisted that people take him out of the US release, cause they didnt want people thinking he was a Marvel character. I wanted to throw protractors and akuma dolls at Omega Red, but in the US Version, i totally can't.



I know, dude. He was awesome.

Here's the line about it from Marvel Super Heroes vs. Street Fighter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wikipedia said:


> Norimaro: He is in the center space in the Japanese and in the Saturn version; it is replaced by an unselectable logo in the American Playstation version. He portrays a nerdish, cowardly schoolboy-type guy armed with a camera; who throws common school items, mini-Akuma dolls, and plushies as fireballs; and would attempt to ask for his opponent's autograph mid-battle (can be seen when the player presses the START button during a match). But despite this comic relief facade, he is a pretty decent character to play with, and has some of the most powerful moves in the game. Based on Noritake Kinashi, Japanese comedian.


----------



## sakeido (May 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> Wow. That looks cool. They have Casshern on the bottom right of that page (which was an old comic series that was turned into a live action movie a few years ago).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. What the fuck? The original one didn't even have any pizza. It was about cats in metal ninja suits in like feudal Japan. I guess the Americanization wanted to compete with TMNT.



The Casshern movie was pretty cool. The subbed version I watched didn't make much sense, but there was so much unrealized awesomeness, it started to accumulate as real awesomeness, and it ended up rocking out as a result. The sword fight with Barisha was one of the coolest scenes involving swords I've ever seen. 

And then Samurai Pizza Cats.. the north american dub was weird. Didn't make any sense. I'd still like to play as those guys in the game though, cool character designs.


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2008)

Holy mother of God. I forgot about Samurai Pizza Cats... that show ruled!


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

sakeido said:


> The Casshern movie was pretty cool. The subbed version I watched didn't make much sense, but there was so much unrealized awesomeness, it started to accumulate as real awesomeness, and it ended up rocking out as a result. The sword fight with Barisha was one of the coolest scenes involving swords I've ever seen.
> 
> And then Samurai Pizza Cats.. the north american dub was weird. Didn't make any sense. I'd still like to play as those guys in the game though, cool character designs.



A lot of people really don't like the Casshern movie, but I actually thought it was pretty cool. Not spectacular or amazing, but it was definitely worth watching. The end song "Dareka no negai ga kanau koro" by Utada Hikaru is really beautiful and it's got THIS kickass scene in the movie (which I think is the best animation/comic adaptation to a live action movie ever):



And the music is pretty kickass too.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 22, 2008)

Mmmm... Utada Hikaru...


----------



## DDDorian (May 22, 2008)

Heh, I didn't realise so few people were aware of Samurai Pizza Cats. I don't really expect them to be in the game, especially as it's getting a Japan-only release as far as I can tell, I just figured more people would recognise them than Gatchaman or whatever. I wonder how long it'll be until the inevitable Guilty Gear crossover...


----------



## Metal Ken (May 22, 2008)

There's also:


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> I wonder how long it'll be until the inevitable Guilty Gear crossover...



That would actually be pretty cool.


----------

